# Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia?



## jml_A4_2.0t (Jun 29, 2007)

I think that the LED lights look amazing on the S6 and I wanted to know if they would fit on the front fascia of the Q7 with S-line package.
Cheers!


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (jml_A4_2.0t)*

You would have to adapt the lower grill and mount them below the existing turn signal. You can also purchase LED strips like I did and mount them inside the existing turn signal housing and wire them to the DRL for daytime use (or use a relay to keep them on with DRL and headlights).








I wanted to make it look a little more like the V12TDI shown here:











_Modified by ATLeos at 7:03 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## jml_A4_2.0t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

Thank you.


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (jml_A4_2.0t)*

Gentlemen, Hope someone can help. I have also looked into fitting the LED daylights to my Q7...however we have a bigger problem here in the UK. The side light below the headlight is not the same as yours...my larger of the 2 lights is a signal and the smaller one a sidelight. So I need the USA version to modify, has anyone an idea as to what the cost of the 2 lights would be in the USA? Any help will be apprieciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (D1ckey)*

Try http://www.parts4vws.com or http://www.oempl.us . I'm sure there may be others, but these two companies should be able to help you out in sourcing the US parts.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? ([email protected])*

Thanks George!
We have the LED lights as well as a great harness to get you started in adding these to your Q7.


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (OEMpl.us)*

hey atleos ... can you post some pictures with these? i would like to see a few shots? thanks


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (iq7)*

You can see one picture on my post at this thread. The LED's look good during the day and really show at night, but they don't overwhelm the turn signals.
Here is a night picture with the HID headlights on.








_Modified by ATLeos at 7:02 AM 2-23-2008_


_Modified by ATLeos at 9:30 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

is this the only color they come in?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (iq7)*

You can buy LEDs in many colors. The picture above looks a little blue, but they are actually bright white. They have about the same color temperature as the HID headlights on the Q7


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

OK, I want some...can I buy these from OEMpl ? if so how much please..
D1ckey.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (D1ckey)*

Click the photo above....


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks for that, did not realise that these where OE Audi A6 items. These would need heavy mods to fit the Q7 properly, have you any plans to produce such an item...or will I have to retro fit.?
Cheers


----------



## skisofast (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

I saw your post and I'm very interested...
I also have an Q7 4.2 TDI S-line and want to install LED lights for daylights....
Where did you purchased LED strips ? It is hard to install them in the original turn signal housing ?
Thank you!


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (skisofast)*

I purchased the LED strips from IKEA because they are designed for 12 VDC. Some LED's require lower voltage, so check carefully before you purchase any. I removed the lower grills (they pop out) and unscrewed the turn signals and removed the wiring to the bulbs. I then used a drill bit to make a small hole in the grill side of the lens and slid the LED stip in. When drilling, be careful not to get plastic particles inside the lamp housing. If you do, you can use a can of compressed air to remove them. I covered the hole with a clear silicone caulk. With the grill back in place you cannot see the hole or the silicone.
Headlights on with the older LEDs








DRL's with the newest LEDs









_Modified by ATLeos at 10:46 AM 4-3-2008_

_Modified by ATLeos at 10:25 AM 4-22-2008_

_Modified by ATLeos at 8:50 AM 4-26-2008_

_Modified by ATLeos at 6:19 AM 7-18-2008_


_Modified by ATLeos at 10:13 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

This looks awesome !!
I would love to get my hands on this, 
but then again, i am a guy who likes to get things done at the dealer.
You think i can manage it from them? any particular part i should ask for?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (hayyan)*

You could ask, but it's likely that your dealer will only use Audi parts. Because there is not a Audi part for this (that will fit the Q7), they are not going to be able to retrofit the LED's.
You're best option is to talk to a shop that installs after-market radio and video equipment. They will have the expertise to install and wire the LED strips.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

I've updated my photos in the post to show the newer LEDs I recently installed. This is a 12 inch strip with a 4300K color temperature to very closely match the HID headlights of the Q7. They show very well during the day and really look great at night. If you have seen an A5/S5 or R8 in person, this will give your Q7 that type of look.


----------



## AUDIOUTLAWS (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (jml_A4_2.0t)*

yes it coul be done http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrze...ber=2


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (AUDIOUTLAWS)*

This looks great, but without the front turn signals, this Q7 would not be street legal in the US or EU.


----------



## joseaudi (Aug 3, 2004)

*How did you pop off the grill below the turn signal?*

I want to change out my bulbs to the chrome/amber bulbs so that it looks more clear in the daytime


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: How did you pop off the grill below the turn signal? (joseaudi)*

The turn signal bulb is already clear. There is a large amber reflector inside the lamp housing that makes it look amber when it's on. There is no way to remove the amber lens without cutting the housing open.
The side marker light (for NAR vehicles) is amber and you could easily change that if you want to.


----------



## joseaudi (Aug 3, 2004)

yeah just took it apart and found that. I popped out the small amber bulb so that at night you just see the headlights and fog lights like in europe.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (joseaudi)*

For those of you who need/want to change a bulb in the turn signal housing, you must remove the lower side grill first to access lamp housing. As you face the front of the car, you must pull the grill towards you and it will pop out on the side next to the center grill. Carefully pull the top edge of the grill away from the top of the turn lamp housing (there are several small tabs that hold it in place). With the side grill removed, you will see two screws just below the lamp housing. Once you remove these, the housing pops out and you can easily access either bulb.


----------



## exmatisse (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

@ATLeos : 
Really very nice car. 
Where can i buy 12 inch strip with a 4300K color temperature (like on yours pics) ? 
Thanks.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (exmatisse)*

The pictures that I posted here with my phone don't look really show off the LEDs. They look much better in person!
I started with some from LED light bars from IKEA, but later found much better looking and brighter ones from http://www.superbrightleds.com (rigid light barRLB-x6). These are as bright as the LEDs on an S5.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How did you connect 12V to the LED strip? Do the strips include power cables?
Also, I noticed superbrightleds.com no longer has the 4300K, only the 3300K and 5500K.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (QUATTR0)*

Thanks. I just tapped off the power wire to the headlights and DRLs. I wired a relay so that the LEDs are on with both the DRLs and headlights.


----------



## exmatisse (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

Thanks ATLeos, 
Is it possible to have pics of the assembly with power cables ?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (exmatisse)*

This is the only picture I have. The wires come out of the end of the lamp housing on the side that is closest to the center grill.


----------



## q7kickazz (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (ATLeos)*

i also have an Q7 not sline and i brought the S6 led light....is there any way to fit it in nicely....i don;t want to put it under the old light


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (q7kickazz)*

I read on another forum where someone removed the stock turn signal lamps and installed the S6 LED DRLs in same place. He then rewired the stock Q7 DRLs (inside the head light cluster) to make them into a turn signal lamp (he changed the bulb to amber, but used the same socket). The only item missing was the NAR-required amber side marker lamp.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The V12 TDI Q7 has OEM LED and we're bringing a set in for testing...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i should be getting the Q7 in my shop in a bout a week for the install 
ill update and let u guys know how it came out


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_The V12 TDI Q7 has OEM LED and we're bringing a set in for testing...

Perhaps a group buy can be set up Rich?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

These have been installed and are fully functional in an S-Line bumper. We are working to get pics uploaded.
A GB is certainly possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

ill take 2

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_These have been installed and are fully functional in an S-Line bumper. We are working to get pics uploaded.
A GB is certainly possible.

What about non S-line Bumpers? Send me a set and I'll be your guinea pig just like the S3 Bumper!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

S-Line Q7 Elton, not A3...


----------



## AKTONL (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (jml_A4_2.0t)*

Hi There
we have on stock the:
*ORIGINAL Q7 V12 TDI LED DAY LIGHTS*
Including kabels (wire)
Including software box (steuergerat)
Its will fit in to original and S-line frontbumper of 
all type of Audi Q7
On this moment we put here in Netherlands every week 10x Q7 
with Original V12 TDI Led Dayrunning lights
For more information and picture's look at our site http://www.akto.nl
and press at the left side on the button : exclusieve ombouw
When some need more information you can email me directly
[email protected]


----------



## AKTONL (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (AKTO,NL)*


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_S-Line Q7 Elton, not A3...









Who says I don't have a Q7?


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (AKTO,NL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKTO,NL* »_Its will fit in to original and S-line frontbumper of 
all type of Audi Q7


AKTO....hope you don't mind, I posted up your pictures. They look awesome.....thanks for the information.
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_These have been installed and are fully functional in an S-Line bumper. We are working to get pics uploaded.
A GB is certainly possible.


Any idea yet on how much you will be selling these for? VAG-COM required? Plug-n-play?
Thanks!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

$825. We're working on instructions.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

If we got these here....where would the turn signal blink from? It seems the LED's are replacing where the turn signal would be


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CLN EURO)*

can anyone answer this


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CLN EURO)*

I have a question? it seems that the S6 Led kits come with a a wiring harness that has some kind of relay or fuse...What is that for? and where does it go?


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CLN EURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLN EURO* »_If we got these here....where would the turn signal blink from? It seems the LED's are replacing where the turn signal would be









On the V12, the turn signal is moved up to where the DRL is in the headlight assembly.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (graeme86)*

Further to this mod -does anyone know if the facelift Q7 front vents with LEDs possibly fit the original shape S-Line bumper?


----------



## AKTONL (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (jml_A4_2.0t)*

Hi Guys !
We have on stock, direct availeble, a lot's off
*ORIGINAL Q7 V12 LED DAY RUNNING LIGHTS !!*
We can fit it in every model Q7, with
Normal front bumper
S-Line frontbumper
Off the Road frontbumper
etc ..
When we install, no false code's in your car !!
We put yellow blinker in headlights, looks amazing good !!
For more information look at our website http://www.akto.nl 
When your are on our website, press on left side the button: exclusieve ombouw.
Or call us 0031 6 547 86 423 or 0031 55 54 000 75.
We are located in the middle of the Netherlands.
Best regards,
Andy
AKTO VAKservice 
http://www.akto.nl


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (AKTO,NL)*

Can you fit the blinker in the headlight with the Xenons with Curving Lights?
Doesn't the white DRL bulb have normal offset locating pins on the bulb, not like the amber bulb ??


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Will the S6 LED lights fit into the Q7 s-line front fascia? (graeme86)*

Has any one fit 2010 LED retro fit to older 07-09 Q7's headlights and LED signals from the newer Q7's??? thanks Jay Fay


----------

